# FOR SALE: 2007 JOHN DEERE 850D XUV



## MUV SNOW 1 (Aug 25, 2005)

*2007 JOHN DEERE 850D XUV *582 engine hours
3 Cylinder Yanmar DIESEL ENGINE, 24.6 HP
30 MPH top speed
Deluxe Glass Cab (insulated)
Heat
Power Steering
LED cab lights
Rear Workin lights
Turn signals
Horn
Wipers/Wash Fluid
Brush Guard
Strobe Light (1 ½ foot)
6 ½ foot Boss V-blade
Steel Wheels
Mud flaps
Electric Dump Bed
Bedliner
Electric Winch
Salt Spreader
Counter Weight for snowblade

*$15,000 OBO 
Call John at: (217)415-2955; (217)341-6828; or (217)636-7279
*


----------

